# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Τρελη αϋπνια...

## m.monkey

Δεν αντεχω αλλο, εχω φρικαρει. Εχω να κοιμηθω κι εγω δεν ξερω ποσα βραδια. Σημερα ειπα δεν θα φας, θα πιεις μονο ενα γαλα για να εχεις ελαφρυ στομαχι (καθ'οτι προβληματικο) και να μπορεσεις να κοιμηθεις. Εμενα μου λες? Απο τις 00:30 το παλευω, ολη μερα νυσταζα, αλλα εχω μια νευρικοτητα σα να εχω πιει καφε. Και σα να μην εφτανε αυτο εδω και κανα διωρο εχω εναν πονο στα πλευρα αριστερα κατω ακριβως απο το στηθος και μολις παει να με παρει ο υπνος μου δινει πιο δυνατες. Μαζι με πιανει και πλακωμα-δυσπνοια και πεταγομαι. Τωρα πηρα μια βαλεριανα μπας και γινει τιποτα. Με εχουν πιασει ολα μαζι τωρα. Νευρα, αγχος για τον πονο, νυστα, απιστευτη κουραση.

----------


## imagine

Κανα αγχολυτικό/ηρεμιστικό μήπως θα βοηθούσε? Όχι σε καθημερινή βάση αλλά όταν σε πιάνουν αυτές οι τρελές αϋπνίες.

----------


## thanasisGR

για τις αϋπνίες σου προτείνω μελατονίνη. 
είναι παρα πολύ καλύτερο και από ένα αγχολυτικό/ηρεμιστικό

*τι είναι η μελατονίνη?*

Η μελατονίνη είναι ορμόνη που παράγεται από τον εγκέφαλο και συγκεκριμένα από την επίφυση. Βοηθά τον οργανισμό μας να γνωρίζει πότε είναι ώρα για ύπνο και πότε είναι η ώρα για να ξυπνήσουμε.

Περισότερες πληροφορίες:

http://www.medlook.net/article.asp?item_id=2033

----------


## Deep purple

Εμένα η μελατονίνη δε με βοήθησε και πολύ, την έπαιρνα αλλά....Βέβαια κάθε οργανισμός είναι διαφορετικός. Άσε που το άρθρο λέει ότι ίσως να είναι προτιμότερο να την αποφεύγουμε μέχρι να μάθουμε τις ενέργειες και τις παρενέργειες α['π τα σκευάσματα που κυκλοφορυν.

----------


## thanasisGR

> Εμένα η μελατονίνη δε με βοήθησε και πολύ, την έπαιρνα αλλά....Βέβαια κάθε οργανισμός είναι διαφορετικός. Άσε που το άρθρο λέει ότι ίσως να είναι προτιμότερο να την αποφεύγουμε μέχρι να μάθουμε τις ενέργειες και τις παρενέργειες α['π τα σκευάσματα που κυκλοφορυν.


και τα αγχολυτικά/ηρεμιστικά γράφουνε ότι ο μηχανισμός δράσης είναι άγνωστος.. άρα μήπως θα έπρεπε να αποφεύγουμε αυτά καλύτερα? :)

----------


## Deep purple

Δεν γράφει όμως ότι είναι καλύτερα να τα αποφεύγουμε έως οτου γίνουν οι απαραίτητες μελέτες και μετρήσεις ωστε να υπάρξουν καλύτερες ρυθμίσεις στα σκευάσματα που κυκλοφορούν. Και εγώ δεν το ήξερα, απο το άρθρο που παρέθεσες ενημερώθηκα σχετικά. Εν πάσει περιπτώσει, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι και τόσο τραγικό να το δοκιμάσει, αν του την προτεινει γιατρός. Απλώς έγραψα οτι εγώ δεν βοηθήθηκα με τα συγκεκριμένα χάπια.

----------


## Joann

> Δεν αντεχω αλλο, εχω φρικαρει. Εχω να κοιμηθω κι εγω δεν ξερω ποσα βραδια. Σημερα ειπα δεν θα φας, θα πιεις μονο ενα γαλα για να εχεις ελαφρυ στομαχι (καθ'οτι προβληματικο) και να μπορεσεις να κοιμηθεις...


Έχεις δοκιμάσει να βγεις κατά τις 8 για περπάτημα για κανά 2ωρο τουλάχιστον; Εγώ όταν το κάνω αυτό κοιμάμαι επειδή μετά είμαι ψόφια απ' την κούραση.

----------


## Remedy

τις αλλες ωρες μεσα στην ημερα, νυσταζεις?
τελειως νηστικος δεν ειναι ευκολο να κοιμηθεις, ουτε και σκασμενος βεβαια.
πρεπει να βρεις μια ισορροπια με το φαγητο για να σε βοηθαει στον υπνο.
επισης, δεν βοηθαει οταν δεν νυσταζεις, να πεσεις στο κρεβατι και να στριφογυρνας και να προσπαθεις.
τα κανεις χειροτερα.
πρεπει να ξαπλωσεις νυσταγμενος

----------


## claire

αυτά που σου λέει η ρέμεντυ. επίσης, θα πρέπει να έχεις ένα σταθερό πρόγραμμα μέσα στη μέρα, όπως και στις ώρες που σηκώνεσαι-κοιμάσαι. έτσι είναι πιο έυκολο για τον οργανισμό να μένει συντονισμένος. δοκίμασε τήλιο μαζί με χαμομήλι. επίσης προσπάθησε να κάνεις κάποια σωματική δραστηριότητα το απόγευμα ('οχι βράδυ, θα σου κάνει περισσότερη υπερένταση). επίσης αν δεν την παλεύεις πήγαινε σε γιατρό να σου γράψει κανένα αντιισταμινικό, να κοιμηθείς μερικά βράδια να σπάσει αυτός ο κύκλος της αυπνίας (γιατί να ξέρεις όσο δεν κοιμάσαι καλά, τόσο περισσότερο άγχος βγάζει το σώμα)

----------


## claire

εμένα νευρολόγος για τη μελατονίνη μου είχε πει πως δεν έχει νόημα να την παίρνουν νέοι άνθρωποι, γιατί η παραγωγή της αρχίζει να χαλάει σε ηλικίες μετά τα 55-60.

----------


## imagine

Καθημερινή γυμναστική- εμένα με γλύτωσε από την τακτική λήψη αγχολυτικών. Γυμναστήριο, τρέξιμο, ποδήλατο, ό,τι να ΄ναι!!

----------


## m.monkey

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ρε παιδια για τις απαντησεις. Γενικως εχω δοκιμασει να κανω διαφορα για να κουραστω και να κοιμηθω πιο ευκολα, αλλα καμια φορα η κουραση φερνει και περισσοτερη υπερενταση. Για περπατημα πηγαινω καποιες φορες, ποδηλατο γυμναστικης εχω στο σπιτι και κανω αλλα τιποτα. Νυστικη εννοειται οτι δεν πεφτω για υπνο, απλως προσπαθω να εχω φαει ελαφρια. Τι σταυρολεξα, τι διαβασμα, τι τι τι, η αϋπνια εκει. Αγχολυτικα δεν θελω να παρω ειδικα για τον υπνο γιατι αν τα συνηθισεις αντε κοιμησου μετα χωρις αυτα. Μαλλον φταινε οι σκεψεις και τα αγχη που μου ερχονται και δεν με αφηνουν να κοιμηθω. Εν τω μεταξυ εχω αρχισει να εκνευριζομαι με το κψυ που απευθυνθηκα γιατι απο την πρωτη φορα που πηγα πριν 3 βδομαδες για συνεντευξη ολο μου το πανε απο βδομαδα σε βδομαδα. Σημερα πηρα παλι και μου λενε παρτε απο βδομαδα γιατι δεν εχει ραντεβου. Και να σκεφτειτε το πρωτο τηλεφωνημα το εκανα αρχες Αυγουστου. Τι θα γινει πια??? Ελεος

----------


## thanasisGR

m.monkey poses meres exeis na kimi8is? :S

----------


## m.monkey

> m.monkey poses meres exeis na kimi8is? :S


2-3 βδομαδες περιπου. Γενικα εμενα ο υπνος μου ειναι περιεργος. Παντα θυμαμαι οτι ξυπνουσα τη νυχτα, εκτος απο καποιες φορες που μπορει να κοιμηθω σερι μεχρι το πρωι. Ομως τελευταια αυτο που μου τη δινει ειναι οτι αργει πολυ να με παρει ο υπνος. Σιγουρα θα φταιει και το οτι δε δουλευω αρα δεν κουραζομαι ιδιαιτερα, αλλα σε ενα ποσοστο. Χθες κοιμηθηκα σχετικα γρηγορα γυρω στις 1-2 νομιζω, αλλα ξυπνησα τοσες φορες τη νυχτα που ηταν σα να μην κοιμηθηκα καθολου. Και το χειροτερο? Ξυπνησα στις 12 απο ενα τηλεφωνημα που δεν σηκωσα γιατι δεν μπορω να μιλησω οταν ειμαι απ'τον υπνο, αλλα ηταν αρκετο για να πεταχτω και δεν ξερω ρε συ σηκωθηκα και σα να ηταν ο εγκεφαλος μου εκτος κεφαλιου για αρκετη ωρα δεν λειτουργουσα. Κοιταζομουν στον καθρεφτη σα χαζη και δεν ηξερα τι ηταν αυτο που ενιωθα. Αλλο παλι κι αυτο.

----------


## thanasisGR

> 2-3 βδομαδες περιπου. Γενικα εμενα ο υπνος μου ειναι περιεργος. Παντα θυμαμαι οτι ξυπνουσα τη νυχτα, εκτος απο καποιες φορες που μπορει να κοιμηθω σερι μεχρι το πρωι. Ομως τελευταια αυτο που μου τη δινει ειναι οτι αργει πολυ να με παρει ο υπνος. Σιγουρα θα φταιει και το οτι δε δουλευω αρα δεν κουραζομαι ιδιαιτερα, αλλα σε ενα ποσοστο. Χθες κοιμηθηκα σχετικα γρηγορα γυρω στις 1-2 νομιζω, αλλα ξυπνησα τοσες φορες τη νυχτα που ηταν σα να μην κοιμηθηκα καθολου. Και το χειροτερο? Ξυπνησα στις 12 απο ενα τηλεφωνημα που δεν σηκωσα γιατι δεν μπορω να μιλησω οταν ειμαι απ'τον υπνο, αλλα ηταν αρκετο για να πεταχτω και δεν ξερω ρε συ σηκωθηκα και σα να ηταν ο εγκεφαλος μου εκτος κεφαλιου για αρκετη ωρα δεν λειτουργουσα. Κοιταζομουν στον καθρεφτη σα χαζη και δεν ηξερα τι ηταν αυτο που ενιωθα. Αλλο παλι κι αυτο.


κοίτα, κάτι πρέπει να κανεις για την αϋπνία.. ισως καποιο αγχολυτικό σκεύασμα θα βοηθούσε.. 

όπως κατάλαβα έχεις ένα άγχος γενικά με τον ύπνο.. μπορεί να μην νιώθεις εκείνη την ώρα άγχόμενη αλλα είσαι.. όλα αυτά τα συμτώματα που περιγραφής είναι συμτώματα αγχώδεις διαταραχής.. 

καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν θες να πάρεις αγχολυτικά.. "γιαυτο" και θα σου προτείνω διαφορες άλλες λύσης για καταπολέμηση τις αϋπνίας..

μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις πχ κάτι σε φυτικό ηρεμιστικό όπως η βαλεριάνα,μελατονίνη που δεν ύπαρχη κίνδυνος εξάρτησης..

επίσης θα σε βοηθήσει και η αρωματοθεραπεία.

Η χαλαρωτικές ιδιότητες ορισμένων αιθερίων ελαίων μπορεί να βοηθήσουνε αποτελεσματικά στην αϋπνία.

Τα αιθέρια που ενδείκνυνται σε αυτην την περίπτωση είναι:

ΧΑΜΟΜΗΛΙ
ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΙ
ΛΕΒΑΝΤΑ

Σε συνδιασμό με ροδέλαιο τα παραπάνω αιθέρια έλαια χρησιμοποιούνται είτε στο μπάνιο σας (ρίξτε μερικές σταγόνες αιθερίου ελαίου στο νερό του μπάνιου σας λίγο πριν κοιμηθείτε), είτε εισπνεόμενα (ρίξτε μερικές σταγόνες σε ένα χαρτομάντηλο και εισπνεύστε).
Τέλος, το αιθέριο έλαιο ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΟΥ, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί εσωτερικά για την αντιμετώπιση του άγχους, στρες και αϋπνίας.

ΛΙΘΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ είναι μεθοδος που χρησιμοποιει διαλυματα και δυναμοποιημενα ορυκτα και μεταλλοειδή με θεραπευτικο σκοπο. Σκοπευει στην ανακουφιση του σωματος από ορισμενα μεταλλικα ιοντα όταν το «μπλοκαρισμα» οδηγει σε παθολογικα συμπτωματα και σημαδια που απαιτουν θεραπεία και η δράση της γινεται συμφωνα με τις αρχες της αναλογίας. Η μεθοδος αυτή, που ομοιαζει της ομοιοπαθητικης, δεν είναι τοξικη, αλλα είναι εξαιρετικα αποτελεσματικη,ενώ δρα στη γενικη σωματικη κατασταση του ασθενη και ο σκοπος της είναι να επαναφερει σε φυσιολογικη λειτουργια τα μονοπατια εκεινα του μεταβολισμου που εχουν υποστει εμπλοκή σε ενζυμικό επιπεδο. Η λιθοθεραπεία είναι κατάλληλη μέθοδος για την αντιμετώπιση της αϋπνίας και του στρές.

Τα σκευασματα της λιθοθεραπείας διατειθενται με τη μορφη υπογλωσσιας αμπουλας. Τα σκευασματα αυτά, όπως και όλα τα παραπανω, μπορειτε να τα προμηθευτειτε από το φαρμακειο μας.

LifeWave Patches,

ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ LIFEWAVE PATCHES
Τα Lifewave patches είναι μη διαδερμικά επιθέματα (non transdermal patches) με σύνθεση από οργανικά υλικά, όπως αμινοξέα, σάκχαρα και σταθεροποιημένο οξυγόνο, υλικά χαρακτηρισμένα από τον Αμερικάνικο Οργανισμό Φαρμάκων ως ασφαλή. Τα υλικά μέσα στα επιθέματα, σχηματίζουν νανομεγέθους υγρούς κρυστάλλους, οι οποίοι λειτουργούν σαν μικρές κεραίες. Αυτές οι μοριακές κεραίες ενεργοποιούνται από το ηλεκτρομαγνητικό πεδίο του σώματος και μεταφέρουν συγκεκριμένες βιοπληροφορίες - μηνύματα, οι οποίες μεταδίδονται στο σώμα και προκαλούν στα κύτταρα την αύξηση παραγωγής ενέργειας από το λίπος. Απλούστερα μπορούμε να πούμε ότι, τα επιθέματα είναι προγραμματισμένα σαν ολοκληρώματα Η/Υ, που χρησιμοποιούν ειδικές φόρμουλες, που παράγουν διαφορετικού μεγέθους βιολογικά μηνύματα. Τα επιθέματα, είναι εξολοκλήρου μη διαδερμικά, δηλαδή καμιά ουσία δεν εισχωρεί στο σώμα.

ΠΩΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΟΥΝ
Τα LifeWave patches, επικοινωνούν με το ηλεκτρομαγνητικό πεδίο του σώματος, διεγείροντας τα βελονιστικά σημεία. Καμία ουσία (φάρμακα, χημικά ή διεγερτικά) δεν διεισδύει στο σώμα. Η πρωτοπόρα τεχνολογία της LIFEWAVE διεγείρει ελαφρά τα σημεία βελονισμού. Βασισμένα σε πολλές κλινικές έρευνες, τα επιθέματα, κατασκευάζονται σε εγκαταστάσεις εγκεκριμένες από το FDA (Ομοσπονδιακή Διοίκηση Φαρμάκων). Επίσης είναι φτιαγμένα από φυσικές ουσίες, οι οποίες εκπέμπουν εξειδικευμένες συχνότητες φωτός και έτσι προκαλούν συγκεκριμένες βιοχημικές μεταβολές στο σώμα.

Υπάρχουν 5 διαφορετικά είδη επιθεμάτων LifeWave.

ENERGY
Για ανακούφιση από συμπτώματα κούρασης όπως: έλλειψη ύπνου, νευρικότητα, εξάντληση, μυϊκή αδυναμία, υπνηλία, δυσκολία ύπνου. Υποστηρίζει: Την παραγωγή ενέργειας, αναπνοής & αντοχής για αυτό και χρησιμοποιούνται και απο αθλητές .

ICE WAVE
Για αθριτικούς πόνους (αρθρώσεις – φλεγμονές), γενικό πόνο σ’ ολόκληρο το σώμα, ακαμψία & πίασιμο, πρήξιμο & μελάνιασμα, σπασμούς & κράμπες από υπερβολική άσκηση (τεντώματα – υπερκόπωση - κάκωση).

Y-AGE
Προάγει: ήρεμο ύπνο, αίσθηση καλής υγιείας, ενέργεια & δύναμη, μυϊκή τόνωση, χάσιμο λίπους, βελτίωση επιδερμίδας.

SILENT NIGHTS
Aνακούφιση από: δυσκολία ύπνου, ροχαλητό,ανησυχία-νευρικότητα, στριφογυρίσματα στο κρεβάτι, αυπνία από εξάντληση και στρες, όπως: ελαφρύς ύπνος, φορτισμένο μυαλό, εκνευρισμός, φοβίες νευρικής φύσεως, υπερκόπωση, αυπνίες.

SP6 COMPLETE
Βοηθάει στον έλεγχο και ρύθμιση της όρεξης. Βοηθάει στην μείωση της λαχτάρας για φαγητό.

----------


## m.monkey

Ευχαριστω πολυ Θαναση για τον κοπο που εκανες να βρεις ολα αυτα. Μεχρι στιγμης το παλευω με χαμομηλι και βαλεριανα...

----------


## Dimitriou

Καλό θα ήταν να σε δει γιατρός.

----------

